
I Quit Fortune #1 Company to Start a Startup - _chrischae
https://medium.com/sketchflow/why-i-left-the-fortune-1-company-to-start-a-startup-2ba796e5c7cf
======
_chrischae
Would love to hear other founders' stories!

